# [Solved] How to change DNS server ?

## GTXcube

Hello people. I tried to change dns ip in /etc/resolv.conf but always when i restart networkmanager, it changes it back to default. How to change my dns ips permanently ? thanksLast edited by GTXcube on Mon Nov 19, 2012 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## creaker

```
chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## ce110ut

Hello GTXcube,

/etc/resolv.conf is updated by dhcp client, each time it is [re]started.  What you want is to configure your system to custom settings, either thru this doc:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

or possibly thru NetworkManager.  I'm not too familiar with what NetworkManager offers in terms of options.

----------

## GTXcube

@creaker

Thanks. It works  :Smile: 

----------

